# Ladder rack



## unhique

Hello everyone. 

I'm in search for a heavy duty ladder rack for my new f250, regular cab long bed. I've used rack-it fork lift loadable before. Looks slim & nice. Also, current truck (for sale) has a system one aluminum rack & tool boxes. Looks nice, but not very heavy duty. 

Also looking at 2 square tube rack. Similar style they have on service box trucks. These are powder coated. ~$1000 

Question is: which one you think is better looking? Truck is white, debating if rack should be white too. I'll spray the bed in black. So if round tube (rack-it) then it'll be black. But I'm undecided on color if I go w square tubes

Anyone cares to share some photos?

Thanks

Nhi


----------



## loneframer

I've been happy with my Trac-Rac. They carry a good amount of weight and are customizable and easily removable.


----------



## SDC

I have System one as well. I have no idea why you would need to carry more than a 1250lb load. If I ever need more than that it gets delivered. Actually, just about everything gets delivered...


----------



## Tom Struble

there is a limit to how much weight you should put up there,and system one is at that limit


----------



## s. donato

i had a system one on my van and loved it.

i now have a trac rac G2 on my pickup and i love that too. what swayed me was the the trac rac now has straps you can bolt on which are actually much better then the system one straps.... this is my first impression as i have only had them for about a month.

http://www.orsracksdirect.com/tracrac-cargo-buckle.html


----------



## Aaron Berk

While picking up some machinery in NC I stopped in and looked at these guys work.

http://ryderracks.com/

If I get a rack it will be here, I was impressed.


----------



## unhique

For big loads I usually have them delivered too. But some time it's ether shorted, miscounted, or smaller jobs. For my system one's, it becomes really shaky only with about 12-15 of 2x10-20. Because everything is bolted, not weld. 

I'm double thinking about keeping again. I just wanted a forklift loadable one, but that's probably not a need, a "want" only. Maybe if I plan things better, a more heavy duty rack is not necessary.


----------



## Morning Wood

You have to remember that 1000 lbs is alot of weight to be putting on a sheet metal truck bed. And they arent beefing up these truck beds every model year. I see some guys with the tool boxes on the rails as well as tue rack. Just insane the amount of weight on the bed rails. If you want to carry real weight, get a flatbed and rack and load it up.


----------



## dkillianjr

Aaron Berk said:


> While picking up some machinery in NC I stopped in and looked at these guys work.
> 
> http://ryderracks.com/
> 
> If I get a rack it will be here, I was impressed.




I got my rack from him a couple years ago. Stuart is a very nice guy to deal with. The will ship the rack right to your door or I picked mine up at the nearest freight place. I have no complaints, I acctually just had about 1500lbs of 16' decking on the rack the other day the rack didn't even know it was there. The other nice thing about them is he uses anodized aluminum, so it won't get that faded dirty look. After two years mine still shines. 

Dave


----------



## superseal

A local welder in business for over 45 years does most contractor rigs around here. He'll make you anything you want, but has standard designs for trucks and vans.

I asked him how much will they hold - he smiles and says "whatever you put up there" :laughing:

Thank god, cause I have on several occasions hauled local Ipe decking "down the shore" - about a 60 mile jaunt for me.

Regardless, done well, these racks will last a lifetime.

Rack sits on 3x4x1/4" angle iron which is bolted and welded around the rail of the truck. Removable back bar, window screen (saved my life once with a load of block) and stone guard extension on roof for gravel and dirt pick-up.

I helped my nephew install his system one and it just felt flimsy to me :blink:


----------



## TennMan

Ryder racks is the way to go. If i were to put a rack on it'd be aluminum.I used to work at the carolina coast and thats all thats used there is round aluminum and it's the heavy 3 inch tubes. looks awesome also.


----------



## unhique

how much are those ryderracks? It seems like the rear cross bar is not removable. Can it be done? Mine needs to be removable. We load tall stuffs all the time.

I'm thinking about getting a trailer, so my System One tool boxes won't be needed anymore. I took them out of my system one aluminum rack last light, shake the rack a bit, and it's really shaky.  flimsy. I was thinking of keeping my system one rack to save the hassle of selling old rack & getting a new one. But still not really happy with the sectional part of it (vs one piece).

About the load limit, my truck listed at 4290 lbs payload, definitely not 1500.  and occassionally, being able to carry a heavy load is a big plus. Also, you don't wanna push the limit all the time. 

Thanks again.

Nhi


----------



## greg24k

I use System One also, great rack system.


----------



## Aaron Berk

unhique said:


> how much are those ryderracks? It seems like the rear cross bar is not removable. Can it be done? Mine needs to be removable. We load tall stuffs all the time.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a trailer, so my System One tool boxes won't be needed anymore. I took them out of my system one aluminum rack last light, shake the rack a bit, and it's really shaky.  flimsy. I was thinking of keeping my system one rack to save the hassle of selling old rack & getting a new one. But still not really happy with the sectional part of it (vs one piece).
> 
> About the load limit, my truck listed at 4290 lbs payload, definitely not 1500.  and occassionally, being able to carry a heavy load is a big plus. Also, you don't wanna push the limit all the time.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Nhi



Give the guys at Ryder a call, they do crazy custom stuff and I'm willing to bet that a removable rear bar is simple customer preference.


----------



## dkillianjr

unhique said:


> how much are those ryderracks? It seems like the rear cross bar is not removable. Can it be done? Mine needs to be removable. We load tall stuffs all the time.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Nhi




They really aren't too bad price wise. I believe he has a price list on his site for the different racks and for the options that are available. And shipping prices are on there too. He does make the racks with a rear removable crossmember, thats one of the options he offers. The tubing that he uses is 2 1/2" schedule 40 aluminum. 


Dave


----------



## unhique

thanks everyone.

I moved my system one rack over my new truck today. Tighten the supports for rear cross bar and the whole rack becomes alot more rigid now. I'm happy with that. The only thing is it takes a while to remove & reinstall this cross bar when needed. I'll try (with better planning) to minimize the chances of this happening.

So for now I'm keeping the rack. Some of the pluses are: I don't have to try to sell it, it still has 4 tie down winches, so it'll save me quite a bit of money. How do I make it looks new again? :thumbup: 

I still think the ryder rack looks real good though, and it's one piece. It's just quite expensive once everything is said & done, & delivered. Probably $1600-$1700. 

Now who wants to buy my System One tool boxes? :laughing:

Nhi


----------



## Morning Wood

What size boxes are they?


----------



## unhique

they are both for 8' bed. If any one gets the boxes & give me a reasonable price for the ladder rack (so I can get the ryder racks), I'll sell the rack too. If not, I just keep my system one rack.

Thanks

Nhi


----------



## unhique

What your sign board made of? aluminum? Looks nice. 

I plan to do similar thing on my system one rack, but it'll be between the legs 'cause I'm not planning to insall the boxes back. 

Was thinking about wrap the truck, but now my dealer has a "total care" package that re-touch/renew any scratches & dents, no deductible for $400/in 5 years.  So I think I just keep it like that so I can just bring it in whenever it look scratchy.

Nhi



superseal said:


> A local welder in business for over 45 years does most contractor rigs around here. He'll make you anything you want, but has standard designs for trucks and vans.
> ...
> ...
> I helped my nephew install his system one and it just felt flimsy to me :blink:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

I always made my own ladder racks so that I got exactly what I wanted, and for heavy loads I would recommend mounting the rack through the bedsides and down to the frame. You have to make some alterations to the bed, but it gives you a much more stable base.


----------

